# Ireland to win tomorrow night



## Jolly Man (20 Sep 2007)

Anybody else of the opioion that Ireland have only been playing badly all along to lull the french into a false sense, i have a feeling we will explode out of the blocks tomorrow night!

I hope im right


----------



## Vanilla (20 Sep 2007)

Ha ha ha...


----------



## Green (20 Sep 2007)

Jolly Man said:


> Anybody else of the opioion that Ireland have only been playing badly all along to lull the french into a false sense, i have a feeling we will explode out of the blocks tomorrow night!
> 
> I hope im right


 
I think thats more a case of hope than expectation....at best we might be within 10 points of the French. The French started badly against Argentina but bounced back in the their 2nd match against Namibia. we have been poor not just in the our matches but since the end of the six nations. Neither Argentina, Scotland or Italy were performances near our best... again heart says yes head says definitely no..


----------



## Johnny Boy (20 Sep 2007)

I'm with you Jolly Man we are going to win the only thing that they shoild do is play Amhrán na bhFiann that would get more anger out of them


----------



## Jolly Man (20 Sep 2007)

Granted they have been poor since the six nations but if you look at it, they probably did not want to show there full hand against the argies as they were in our group, and the same goes for Italy and scotland as they were two potential Quaterfinal oppoents. 

I really am convinced that we will see a flowing backline tomorrow night with plenty of rehersed moves, and a good functioning lineout and pack. Its alll part of the master plan!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Sep 2007)

Heeey maaaan,  fwwwwwwwww (sucking sound).............cough .. wheeze .... Ireland are gonna really kick some ass tomorrow night ..... (long burst of inane giggling),

yes my friend, I'm smoking dope here, as are you by the sounds of it  
but sure briseann an duchas (I think that means "hope springs eternal")


_Disclaimer:_
_This poster does not advocate the use of narcotics (primarily due to his already precarious mental state) ...... _


----------



## Jolly Man (20 Sep 2007)

Ill reply to this post again on saturday morning i think i will be vindicated, (swallow my pride) and i might even have a small bet at 7/2 on us to win!!


----------



## efm (20 Sep 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> Heeey maaaan, fwwwwwwwww (sucking sound).............cough .. wheeze .... Ireland are gonna really kick some ass tomorrow night ..... (long burst of inane giggling)


 
There types the voice of experience eh?


----------



## MrMan (20 Sep 2007)

Theres also the hope of the french bucling under the weight of expectation, its been known to happen.


----------



## MrMan (20 Sep 2007)

that was 'buckling' under the weight of expectation which is prob still spelt incorrectly!


----------



## Vanilla (20 Sep 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> but sure briseann an duchas (I think that means "hope springs eternal")


 
That is part of a saying which is - The 'duchas' breaks out in the eyes of the cat. Duchas being an inherited trait. So it means more- 'The apple doesnt fall far from the tree' sort of.


----------



## pc7 (21 Sep 2007)

I'd love to think you are right, but I don't think we will win, I think there is something seriously wrong in the camp and we won't find out until the fat ladie is singing saturday morning.  Real pity I felt coming into this world cup we'd a real shot of shining and showing what this team can be made of.


----------



## Jock04 (21 Sep 2007)

pc7 said:


> I'd love to think you are right, but I don't think we will win, I think there is something seriously wrong in the camp and we won't find out until the fat *ladie* is singing saturday morning. Real pity I felt coming into this world cup we'd a real shot of shining and showing what this team can be made of.


 

Off-topic, but....worst spelling ever?


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Sep 2007)

efm said:


> There types the voice of experience eh?


 
Nah, not my scene at all. Tried "grass" in college once, got no effect. Tried hash in Amsterdam once, bad experience - we were boozed up at the time which I believe is not the thing to do. Thats my sum total. 

My quote could be gleaned from 1 of the many "stoner" movies of the last decade.

& if you were referring to rugby experience then we'd be talking absolutely nada, bogball's my game.


----------



## pc7 (21 Sep 2007)

ah jock04 it was posted at 8.43 and I hadn't enough coughie (he he) in the veins  AAM doesn't cater for us dislexics  (how do you do a tongue in cheek emoticon)


----------



## Jock04 (21 Sep 2007)

pc7 said:


> ah jock04 it was posted at 8.43 and I hadn't enough coughie (he he) in the veins  AAM doesn't cater for us dislexics  (how do you do a tongue in cheek emoticon)


 

I'm suppriseded at meself forr even notissing at that thyme off daye, PC 


ps best of luck to the lads tonight. I'll be cheering them on as much as anyone


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Off-topic, but....worst spelling ever?



Even more off topic but the best typo ever was the Bibles that were printed with the line "It is harder for a rich man to get into heaven than for a camel to pi$$ through the eye of a needle" (of words to that effect).


----------



## Jock04 (21 Sep 2007)

Lol Purple    It still made a point, though!


----------



## Jolly Man (21 Sep 2007)

Right i have my bets on for the match, €10 ireland to win at 7/2, €5 Jerry Flannery to score a try at 9/1 and €5 ireland to win and get the 4 try bonus point 20/1!


(i know a big spender)


I really think we will win it!!!! Come on ireland


----------



## pc7 (21 Sep 2007)

I hope you are right Jolly Man, heres hoping, eddie should have 'eye of the tiger' pumped into the dressing room to get the lads geared up, nothing like it to get the legs going!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Sep 2007)

Jolly Man, you must believe in miracles... 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jolly Man (21 Sep 2007)

Ah we all must believe in them at some stage why not tonight, besides they are a proven team who only lost to france by a last minute try six months ago without the Captain of the team "in bod we trust". Its not a matter of money its believing that they will go out and put on a performance for their country a performance that we all know they are cabable off on their day.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Sep 2007)

The only hope I see is that France are hopelessly unpredictable and often work better as the underdog which they aren't here...so hopefully France may lose the plot tonight. ( Sorry Mr. V if you're reading, I meant, of course, allez les blues!)


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Sep 2007)

Maybe we should bring back Ross O Carroll Kelly!!
You can't knock the ROCK!! Go kicker!


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Sep 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Maybe we should bring back Ross O Carroll Kelly!!
> You can't knock the ROCK!! Go kicker!


 
I'm hoping ROCK will return after he's finished treading the boards? (i.e. The Last Days of the Celtic Tiger - play to open soon in dear auld Dubbalan)


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Sep 2007)

Nice one Betsy! I'll have to check that out - they're on ticketmaster now for 25e for the Olympia.


----------



## Madangan (21 Sep 2007)

I accidentally agreed weeks ago to go to a probably bad play tonight with non sports loving friends...then forgot all about it...until i got a text message early today telling me where and when to meet and the price of the ticket...whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ i want to watch the rugger


----------



## Jolly Man (24 Sep 2007)

Oh well looks like i was wrong, roll on argentina


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Sep 2007)

> roll on argentina



Roll OVER Argentina more like....


----------



## Guest127 (24 Sep 2007)

Bookies must love you guys


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Sep 2007)

Hope springs eternal Baldrick.


----------



## Jolly Man (25 Sep 2007)

At least he has Geordan and Denis back in more of an attacking team.


----------

